# Lion / LIVEBOX / IP FIXE / NAS D-Link DNS 320



## no-2 (31 Mars 2012)

Bonjour tout le monde, 

   Je viens vers vous pour vous demander votre avis et retour d'expérience si cela serait le cas. 
Le titre vous à mis sur la route, je voudrais mettre en place un NAS derrière ma LIVEBOX étant sous Lion. Voici le NAS choisis : D-Link DNS-320. Quelqu'un utilise-t-il ce NAS sous Mac ? 
Voilà l'installation que je veux en faire : je voudrais y mettre le dossier iTunes de la session de ma femme et de la mienne. Est-ce qu'iTunes pourra fonctionner correctement de cette façon ? 
Pour mon IP fixe, je pense passer par DynDns, comment cela se passe-t-il sous Mac après la création faite sur le site de DynDns ? Est-ce que le NAS sera-t-il correctement accessible de via internet sans que mon Mac soit allumé ?

  Vous l'aurez compris, j'aurais besoin d'aide/accompagnement et retour d'expérience. 

Merci déjà d'avoir pris le temps de me lire et merci par avance si vous m'aidez.


----------



## nalexis (31 Mars 2012)

Salut à toi, 

concernant ton NAS il n'a pas l'air trop mal, tu as choisi un NAS compatible Lion pour Time machine donc c'est le principale, le reste fonctionne de toutes les manieres (partage réseau, DLNA etc... )


Concernant ta configuration mac a la maison pour déplacer le dossier itunes. Il faut comprendre une chose, oui tu as effectivement la possibiltié de stocker ton répertoire itunes sur le NAS et le faire pointer sur les mac de la maison pour que ta femme et toi puisse avoir l'acces a votre musique, aucun souci et cela fonctionne tres bien (juste un alias a créer dans ton répertoire itunes sur le mac)
En revanche tu ne pourra en aucun cas l'utiliser de l'exterieur, le voir et avoir acces oui mais les debit internet montant et descendant ne vont pas te permetre de rendre itunes "utilisable" de l'exterieur par une connexion internet. 


Concernant DynDNS, tres simple, une fois ton enregistrement fait aupres d'eux, tu dois te rendre dans la page de configuration de la livebox, t'authentifier en administrateur et tu vas trouver un onglet DynDNS ou entrer ton compte et password afin que le routeur soit accessible de l'exterieur pour la premiere partie. 
La seconde partie va etre de router les ports de la livebox vers ton NAS, il suffit d'identifier les ports que tu souhaite utiliser en fonction de ce que tu souhaite faire (FTP, connexion a distance sur interface web, partage webdav) cela parrait compliqué pour la 2eme partie mais en faite non  si besoin je pourrais te donner un coup de main 


Mais  pense bien qu'un NAS en acces exterieur est utile mais il y a quand meme certaines limites du à ta connexion internet a moins que tu sois en Fibre orange.


----------



## no-2 (31 Mars 2012)

Salut Nalexis et merci de prendre de ton temps pour m'aider.

Pour l'utilisation d'iTunes via l'exterieur, nulle en était le cas, je voulais juste savoir si je pouvais stocké le dossier sur le NAS et utiliser iTunes normalement sauf que le dossier principale ne soit pas dans ma session. Est-ce que iPhotos et iMovie pourrait fonctionner de la sorte ? Dossier délocaliser sur le NAS ?


----------



## nalexis (31 Mars 2012)

Alors pour iTunes oui, aucun pb, pareil pour iPhoto et iMovies, tu pourra ressentir quelques ralentissement sur le lancement des bibliothèques Ou perdre un peu de vitesse sur le travail des vidéoS mais dans l'ensemble les perf sont correct et tout fonctionne. 

Le pré requis est simple pour éviter que le Mac perde les chemins d'accès, il faut que tu te connecte au nas et que tu ajoute les emplacement réseaux au démarrage de la session Mac dans préférence système / utilisateurs et groupes tu sélectionne ton utilisateur et tu as un onglet " ouverture" la tu y rajoute les lecteurs réseaux ou tu souhaite stocker les bibliothèques ( music, vidéo, photo) et tu coche "masquer" pour éviter l'ouverture de la fenêtre au démarrage .
Ensuite tu lance iPhoto et dans préférence tu déplacement l'emplacement de ta bibliothèque. Pareil pour imovies.


Pour iTunes j'ai déjà rencontré des soucis donc je te conseil de copier ton répertoire et de le mettre dans le répertoire music du nas, ensuite tu lui créer un alias depuis ton répertoire d'origine ( en gros le répertoire iTunes sera sur le nas mais dans la configuration itunes il restera dans le dossier utilisateur et musique du Mac mais sera redirigé par un alias vers le nas)

C'est la configuration que j'ai trouvé de plus stable pour l'utilisation de bibliothèque sur un NAS sans que les applications freeze au démarrage après peut être qu'une autre personne à plus simple &#9786;

Personnellement je fonctionne toujours comme cela pour iPhoto et Aperture mais iTunes j'ai opté pour iTunes match car apvec le portable quand tu es a l'exterieur si tu lance itunes la configuration sur le nas saute et tu es obligé de la faire a chaque fois. Seul le macmini est toujours en bilbioteque itunes sur le nas directement afin de garder une copie integrale de ma musique


----------



## no-2 (16 Avril 2012)

Salut Nalexis, et tout d'abord désolé pour ce retard de réponse. Merci pour tes explications on ne peut simples et claires. Il me semblait bien que la config avec un NAS ressemblerait à ce que tu me proposes mais je préferais en être sûre avant de me lancer dans l'achat qui est à mon avis important pour toutes les raisons qui font l'achat d'un NAS important (oui redondant mais cela se comprends, c'est l'essentiel !) mais aussi onéreux. 
Merci encore pour le temps que tu m'as consacré, excuse-moi encore pour le délais de cette réponse. 
Peut-être que dans ce post, je ferais un petit retour sur l'installation du NAS, je vais le commander d'ici peu. Ainsi, nous pourrons échanger et voir peut-être aussi aider d'autres qui se posent aussi la question.

Bonne journée.


----------



## no-2 (4 Mai 2012)

Salut Nalexis. Voilà je viens d'acquérir mon NAS DNS-325 d-Link. Pour le moment je bloque sur l'accés par internet. J'ai voulu essayer par DynDNS mais à moins de ne pas avoir trouvé ce que je cherchais, le recensement serait maintenant payant chez eux ... Aurais-je loupé quelque chose ? De ce fait je me suis rabatut sur DtDNS. Tout fonctionne correctement sauf que la mise a jour de l'IP ne s'est pas faite et du coup l'accés via internet est rompue .... De plus, connais-tu le dns-325 ? Il y a la possibilité de faire un pont sur le compte DNS dynamique et dont DynDNS et DtDNS, je renseigne correctement les infos (je pense en tout cas) mais cela ne fonctionne pas ... 
J'ai besoin d'un coup de main, STP.
Merci par avance.


----------



## nalexis (9 Mai 2012)

Salut no-2, désolé je n'ai pas vu passer ton post, 

Concernant Dyndns effectivement le service gratuit a disparu... il y a une petite astuce quand même que j'ai trouvé sur pas mal de forum sur le web il faut créer un compte, inscrire sa CB .. et ensuite la supprimer et supprimer ton renouvellement mensuel, le premier mois n'étant pas facturé tu ne paye rien, cette manip te permet de garder un nom d'host gratuit.. après si DTdns fait la même chose ne t'embête pas, seul la MAJ automatique de ton IP ne fonctionnera pas avec DTDNS car seul les compte dyndns fonctionne sur une box orange comme la plupart des box. 

Tu vas devoir faire la mise a jour de ton adresse IP wan toi même sur le site de dtdns sauf si tu utilise la petite astuce pour ouvrir un compte dyndns 

Je ne connais pas les d-link mais la gestion des dns comme dyndns ou autre n'est pas prise en compte, tu es dans l'obligation de passer par une box.

et non pas de pont hélas entre les 2 services. 

j'espère avoir répondu a tes questions, avec un peu de retard navré


----------



## WarDoll (9 Mai 2012)

Alors pour iTunes oui, aucun pb, pareil pour iPhoto et iMovies, tu  pourra ressentir quelques ralentissement sur le lancement des  bibliothèques Ou perdre un peu de vitesse sur le travail des vidéoS mais  dans l'ensemble les perf sont correct et tout fonctionne.


----------



## no-2 (10 Mai 2012)

Salut Nalexis, no problemo pour le retard de réponse, tout le monde à une vie aussi ... Merci aussi à WarDoll pour me donner des conseils. 
Voilà où j'en suis.

J'ai trouvé l'astuce DynDns et cela fonctionne, donc je reste sur cette solution.

iTunes, j'ai bien mis la bibliothèque sur le NAS, un poil de ralentissement mais c'est tout.

iPhoto, idem.

iMovie, j'ai pas essayé mais j'ai changé d'opinion. Vu que j'a bien dechargé le HDD de mon iMac, j'ai donc gagner de la place. De ce fait, j'ai de la marge pour travailler des vidéos. Ainsi, c'est plus réactifs et donc moins de (mal)chance d'erreur.

Acces de l'exterieur au NAS. Avec un problème de loopback non fonctionnel du à ma livebox 2 Sagem (erreur trouvé un peu partout mais surtout ici en autre : forum ORANGE livebox. Il est donc difficile de vérifer le fonctionnement depuis chez moi. Grace à mon iPhone avec forfait internet, j'a pu le vérifier.

Sinon, je rencontre 2 problèmes.

Le premier, j'ai mis en service une application supplémentaires que donne le NAS dns-325, le blog Wordpress. La mise en service et installation se fait sans soucis (c'est en anglais et je n'ai pas trouvé la possibilité d'accéder aux dossiers internes d'installation du blog pour modifier quelque fichiers). Mais surtout, je ne peux pas y avoir accès en même temps et à l'intérieur de mon réseaux et à lextérieur. Un paramétrage du blog est faisable = dire au blog qu'il réponde à l'adresse public (par défaut l'ip du nas y est renseignée). Aucune solution trouvé pour le moment. Alors qu'une autre application fonctionne très bien de lintérieur et extérieur, gallery2. Dont on y a accès de la même façon en extérieur que le blog = www.adressepublic.suffixedyndns.truc/blog ou gallery2.

Deuxème problème, l'application serveur de fichier web accessible via l'interface de login du NAS ne montre et ne donne acces à l'arborescence des fichiers déterminé qu'à mon compte admin et non aux utilisateurs dont j'ai pourtant bien donné l'accés. Aucunes solutions trouvées pour le moment.

Troisième problème, contournant le problème 2, l'accés FTP. Ayant bien paramétrer les partages réseaux (dossiers) en fonction des comptes utilisateurs eux aussi bien configurer, un utilisateur à bien accés seulement aux dossiers voulus mais ne peut rien y téléversé. Une erreur de droit car il mentionne une erreur 550 ayant pourtant bien configurer les droits de cet utilisateur. Solution non trouvée pour le moment.

Je ferais état des solutions trouvées au fur et à mesure. Mais si connaissais les solutions .... merci d'avance.

Bonne journée.


----------



## landsport (10 Mai 2012)

Bonjour à tous,
Je possède un ancien modèle D-Link DNS-313, et depuis le passage à Lion je n'arrive plus à mapper ce disque le seul moyen est en FTP. J'avais envoyé un mail au service technique D-Link et ils m'ont répondu gentiment que cela ne marchera pas sans une mise à jour du bios du boitier disque qui malheureusement ne sortira pas. Donc je suivrai cette discussion avec intérêt. :rose:


----------

